# It starts, fat alcoholic to ........... Let's see eh



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok so here goes. Basically I'm an over weight alcoholic. ( sh1t that sounds bad )

been drinking since very young and it eventually got the better of me. Fully functional business man and tbh no one ever really knew. I was smoking 20+ a day but quit last year. My drink is down to a minimum and I don't drink spirits, just with running a business for so long I got in the habbit of wine with meals, then wine before meals then basically wine as soon as i finished work.

So ive decided to get in the best shape of my life. I Need a focus to help with the quitting drinking. I'm currently on sl 5x5 and progressing well. Not bulking or cutting tbh just eating clean and training. I don't want to compete just feel a bit better. I'm not new to training and have tried this before but failed, did a bit of boxing when I was younger etc

will keep a progress here here to look back at.

Cheers

View attachment 126194


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

all the best mate, you can do it.

there is an addiction forum on here somewhere but you have to be a silver or gold member to join, might be worth a look when you get your post count up.

good luck.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> all the best mate, you can do it.
> 
> there is an addiction forum on here somewhere but you have to be a silver or gold member to join, might be worth a look when you get your post count up.
> 
> good luck.





ILLBehaviour said:


> all the best mate, you can do it.
> 
> there is an addiction forum on here somewhere but you have to be a silver or gold member to join, might be worth a look when you get your post count up.
> 
> good luck.


 Cheers mate


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

5-11

108kg

35 years old

Diet: I eat around 4-5 meals a day and around 3 shakes. I eat mainly clean with little crap. Eat 1g protein per kg.

only been at it 3 weeks and really don't want to be too strict as yet more interested in the the long term goal.

Training: SL 5x5

squat 60

dead 70

bench 50

row 50

over head 50

i find it not too hard but want form right so happy just increasing as the plan suggests.

I go for a decent walk on a weekend ( usually to the pub)

Have hi blood pressure which I'm aiming to get down and a liver George best would be proud of. Aiming to do this naturally.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Owl man said:


> 5-11
> 
> 108kg
> 
> ...


 are you measuring your overall calorie intake in any way? is that 1g per lb of LBM too? no point in feeding your fat lol.

Considering the torture it sounds like you've put your poor body through.. it could be a lot worse!

Good luck


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

When I read the title I was expecting the pic to be a lot worse so fair play. Well done on taking action though, some very knowledgeable folk amongst this forum so hopefully can help you along the way.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

You need Tudca and nac(eBay ) to help your liver out (your alt must to be sky high)

Get some supps for bp :

@BoomTime will help you here

some wine through the week will help with test production (red one) so it's not all bad lol

good luck buddy

Best

S


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

andyboro said:


> are you measuring your overall calorie intake in any way? is that 1g per lb of LBM too? no point in feeding your fat lol.
> 
> Considering the torture it sounds like you've put your poor body through.. it could be a lot worse!
> 
> Good luck


 No I'm not counting calories. I tried this a couple of years ago and failed. It drove me nuts weighing food and logging it. Hats off to those who do but I just became obsessed so much so I quit. I was grumpy and always thinking bout food. My first aim here is to gain some strength, eat clean. No empty carbs and junk. My diet has always been ok just the drink that's done me.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Good luck mate, have you tried Kudzu for the cravings>?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Alcohol is a c**t, good luck owl man


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Wheyman said:


> Good luck mate, have you tried Kudzu for the cravings>?


 No I havnt. Will look into it


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Owl man said:


> No I'm not counting calories. I tried this a couple of years ago and failed. It drove me nuts weighing food and logging it. Hats off to those who do but I just became obsessed so much so I quit. I was grumpy and always thinking bout food. My first aim here is to gain some strength, eat clean. No empty carbs and junk. My diet has always been ok just the drink that's done me.


 Try to eat the same foods every day instead then, if weight loss stalls, drop a meal and don't snack. It's fairly simple, people over complicate things. Eat around 130g of protein per day, all you'll need.

Good luck with it mate, there's a few of us on here that are reformed addicts of some type or another, quit the booze ASAP though mate, best thing for you.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

superpube said:


> Alcohol is a c**t, good luck owl man


 Was my best friend for 20 years. Always a happy drunk tho. Tried blaming everything , stress, work etc then realised its the booze. It's real hard as it was such a big part of my life. I still do drink but absolute minimum. Share a bottle over dinner with Mrs. I know this has to stop aswell but small steps. I've failed before by rushing and doing to many things at once. Thing is I was never the idiot drunk. I run a very successful business and just happily drank at home with music on. Shame it's so bad for you lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Try to eat the same foods every day instead then, if weight loss stalls, drop a meal and don't snack. It's fairly simple, people over complicate things. Eat around 130g of protein per day, all you'll need.
> 
> Good luck with it mate, there's a few of us on here that are reformed addicts of some type or another, quit the booze ASAP though mate, best thing for you.
> 
> Good luck with it.


 I'm not really trying to loose weight mate. Just take advantage of my newbie gains and loose belly and build strength. dont want to take too much away at once and fail again


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Owl man said:


> I'm not really trying to loose weight mate. Just take advantage of my newbie gains and loose belly and build strength. dont want to take too much away at once and fail again


 Then just eat clean and big then..... No booze.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Then just eat clean and big then..... No booze.


 Awesome.


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Good lad, I dont touch a drop of the stuff.. Always feel great. Just think about how s**t you will feel if you have that one drink you promised yourself you wouldn't.. Any addiction can be beaten!


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Ok so here goes. Basically I'm an over weight alcoholic. ( sh1t that sounds bad )
> 
> been drinking since very young and it eventually got the better of me. Fully functional business man and tbh no one ever really knew. I was smoking 20+ a day but quit last year. My drink is down to a minimum and I don't drink spirits, just with running a business for so long I got in the habbit of wine with meals, then wine before meals then basically wine as soon as i finished work.
> 
> ...


 Eat celary every day mate helps with blood pressure and is good 4 u. Well done 4 ur progress. Alcohol a bitch my dad passed away at 55 from it so it's nasty addiction


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Owl man said:


> No I havnt. Will look into it


 quite useful for some people


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Was gunna say u ain't fat mate just a lil puppy fat. Hit the gym watch the cals within 3 months u will see good progress. Stay positive if u feel down or need help just come on here good bunch of people that no there stuff


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

S1dhu82 said:


> Was gunna say u ain't fat mate just a lil puppy fat. Hit the gym watch the cals within 3 months u will see good progress. Stay positive if u feel down or need help just come on here good bunch of people that no there stuff


 Cheers. You reckon as little as 3 months. I've been told I have a decent frame to work with and will bulk up nicely. In no rush mind just happy not waking up pissed for a change. 3 weeks now, dropped a belt size. I piss like a race horse tho lol


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

By diet and training hard u can notice a difference in 3 months it's not gunna be a total transformation cuz it takes time but bet u will see fat loss and abit of muscle stay away from alcohol it's a gainz killer lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

S1dhu82 said:


> By diet and training hard u can notice a difference in 3 months it's not gunna be a total transformation cuz it takes time but bet u will see fat loss and abit of muscle stay away from alcohol it's a gainz killer lol


 Cheers again. My aim is stop fully during the week and have a few on a weekend. I managed this before but soon started down the slippery slope again. I'm aware I will probably have to be t total.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Good luck mate. hope you get to wear you wana be.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

daztheman86 said:


> Good luck mate. hope you get to wear you wana be.


 Cheers


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Cheers again. My aim is stop fully during the week and have a few on a weekend. I managed this before but soon started down the slippery slope again. I'm aware I will probably have to be t total.


 I used to always go out every weekend drink and do coke took me a while to stop. Then got into the gym but doing steriods. Difference is I feel so much better about myself and saved so much money


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

I was the same when younger. Don't really bother with heavy nights out. I was more drinking after work then out for meals. I just didn't know when to stop and was on around 3 bottles of wine a night during the week then have a good drink on a weekend


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Good luck mate. you are not that fat, should shift easy with consistency in your training and diet!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

coke said:


> Good luck mate. you are not that fat, should shift easy with consistency in your training and diet!


 Cheers.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok so week 1 of my journal and work has over taken. I'm short staffed so having to work around 12 hours a day with a 1.5 hour drive each way. Not possible to get to the gym till end of week.

My my question is. I'm currently eating clean and on SL 5x5. Should I lower my calories below maintainance, eat at maitainance of continue above like I have been ?

Cheers


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Personally I'd eat at maintenance mate. Extra stress from work + not eating enough doesn't sound a good idea.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok so here goes. I'm out for lunch with family today as per on a Sunday. I'm not going to drink my usual 10 pints and a bottle of wine. I've decided I'm going to have a bottle of wine and that's it. My drinking is at an all time low drinking less than ever. My shape is changing slowly and getting stronger. I've decided to kick it completely during the week. As of Monday I'm not drinking until the weekend. Once weekend comes just moderation. In talks with the doc n he agrees not to stop in one go. Be the first time since school I have gone a week.

Bring on the sleepless nights


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok so yesterday's " bottle of wine " turned into a few. And a couple of brandys. Any way I've been to gym today and eating well. Felt it a bit but guess I would lol.

So today it starts. Zero booze.

Lets ta see eh


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

If I have a heavy Saturday night I always feel like crap in the gym on a Monday night.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

My body is just used to it I guess.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Best thing you can do is knock the drink on the head mate.

I can honestly say I am an alcoholic and probably always will be. I hadn't touched a drop for 8 weeks until Saturday night (planned cheat day). I just had a few cans and stayed off the wine and spirits.

If you struggle with the not drinking then increase your calories to maintenance. You don't really want to be eating above maintenance but the extra food may fill that gap that something is "missing". Ie the alcohol.

If you're worried about not being able to make decent progress in 3 months then think again. I've still got a long way to go but this is my 8 weeks progress below, no alcohol, no junk food and training hard...


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Great progress mate. The drink is a [email protected] but I will beat it. I'm not looking to loose weight. I'm aiming to bulk up with more muscle so eating over and doing SL 5x5. It's working well so far just hampering my gains fully coz of booze.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Fair play mate. All the best on your journey. Keep us updated. Its good to see how others are getting on.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> Fair play mate. All the best on your journey. Keep us updated. Its good to see how others are getting on.


 Are you back off the drink now. What is your long term goal ? You went 8 weeks without a drink, that's a good sign.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Was my best friend for 20 years. Always a happy drunk tho. Tried blaming everything , stress, work etc then realised its the booze. It's real hard as it was such a big part of my life. I still do drink but absolute minimum. Share a bottle over dinner with Mrs. I know this has to stop aswell but small steps. I've failed before by rushing and doing to many things at once. Thing is I was never the idiot drunk. I run a very successful business and just happily drank at home with music on. Shame it's so bad for you lol


 I know that different drinkers have different triggers, but I spent years trying to control my drinking with a fairly spectacular lack of success. It's only when I made the decision to stop completely that I got on top of it. 4 years sober now.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Bataz said:


> When I read the title I was expecting the pic to be a lot worse so fair play. Well done on taking action though, some very knowledgeable folk amongst this forum so hopefully can help you along the way.


 I was expecting @andyhuggins lol

sorry andy Cheers :beer:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

All the very best mate. I look forward to following your progress

Dont let yourself down!!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

The Last Time said:


> Best thing you can do is knock the drink on the head mate.
> 
> I can honestly say I am an alcoholic and probably always will be. I hadn't touched a drop for 8 weeks until Saturday night (planned cheat day). I just had a few cans and stayed off the wine and spirits.
> 
> ...


 Well done mate. Great job!!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I know that different drinkers have different triggers, but I spent years trying to control my drinking with a fairly spectacular lack of success. It's only when I made the decision to stop completely that I got on top of it. 4 years sober now.


 Well done mate. I'm pretty sure this will be my eventual outcome. Would love to be a social drinker tho. I'll see how it goes for now. The thought of going without forever makes me feel odd. What the hell will I do with myself. Today is the longest day of my life and I'm only one day in lol. ive sat in every room in the house n just wandered around. My Mrs thinks I'm crazy as I've cleaned the car out and hoovered up and it's 9 o'clock n I'm awake lol.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks @anaboliclove, didn't mean to jump on the OPs thread to get praise myself. Just showing him what can be done in a short space of time. Alcohol was my biggest down fall too.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

The Last Time said:


> Thanks @anaboliclove, didn't mean to jump on the OPs thread to get praise myself. Just showing him what can be done in a short space of time. Alcohol was my biggest down fall too.


 No fair play for posting the pics he can take ispiration from it mate. I've been down the addiction road myself but drugs not alcohol it's good to see ppl come out the other end as proof it can be done!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Well done mate. I'm pretty sure this will be my eventual outcome. Would love to be a social drinker tho. I'll see how it goes for now. The thought of going without forever makes me feel odd. What the hell will I do with myself. Today is the longest day of my life and I'm only one day in lol. ive sat in every room in the house n just wandered around. My Mrs thinks I'm crazy as I've cleaned the car out and hoovered up and it's 9 o'clock n I'm awake lol.


 I'd love to be able to drink socially too, but that's not going to happen, so pfft.

Before I quit, the prospect of going without terrified me. What do I tell people.. how am I going to cope on Fridays.. what about when my Missus wants to crack open a bottle of wine. Once I got past each of those milestones, I wondered what it was that I'd been worrying about. Wife opens a bottle on a Friday, drinks some of it, and I drink tea. If people ask why I don't drink - well for a start it isn't any of their business, so I can tell them anything I want. I can say I'm driving, I can just say I don't drink, or I can tell them the truth.

Thankfully I never had a physical dependency to cope with. Mine was a problem of controlling it once I'd started, and a tendency to climb into a bottle when I was bored or stressed.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

My Mrs is pregnant at the moment so she not drinking at all. There's never been a better time to do this I guess. Last night was great. Straight to sleep n no sweats. I slept better than I would with drink. Office day today so just keep busy n eat well. I have a joiner coming over later to finish some work. I usually take him for a pint when he is done so will be a testing time. I'm just going to get a soda.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Good luck with your goals. I can tell you're determined and your activity on here proves it.

You'll get a lot of help and support here so make good use of it. Everyone wants to see you progress.

Your situation also closely mirrors my own so I will be watching with interest on how you get on.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Good luck mate, in for this.

I know we don't live too far apart and you're interested in Strongman - I sometimes go to the Iron Pit Gym in Warrington to train at their strongman Saturdays sessions, you're more than welcome to come along mate.

My sister was an alcoholic but sadly died from it in November, Ill help if I can mate. If you need anything just ask - no ****!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Cheers all. Great group this ( most of the time anyway) great advice etc. Sorry to hear bout your sister. My dad is an alcoholic and so was my grandad, he just stopped drinking one day and is 87 now lol. It's a s**t habit. I find with my personality I need a focus, so decided on strongman. I'm a big guy at 17st n fairly strong. I'm on 5x5 n finding it quite easy at the moment just concentrating on form and eating right. I'm very lucky in the fact I own company's so can train at my leisure. I'm not new to training and was a boxer in my early years.

Ill attach a pic once I figure out how. ( no my business is not IT lol)


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Well I took the joiner for a pint with the intention of having a soda. The landlord pulled my Guinness before I could I order. Any way one pint won't hurt!!

12 pints later I walked home. Nice bottle of wine with my meal. Can't make gym today as I'm so ruff.

What a bell end!!!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Just back from gym. My weight is up to 109.4 kg n belt size down. Feeling good n getting stronger. Problem I have is the 5x5 I think I started a little too low. I find it a bit to easy. I've decided to go up in 5kg rather than 2.5 kg to speed things along.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Well I took the joiner for a pint with the intention of having a soda. The landlord pulled my Guinness before I could I order. Any way one pint won't hurt!!
> 
> 12 pints later I walked home. Nice bottle of wine with my meal. Can't make gym today as I'm so ruff.
> 
> What a bell end!!!


 Age old scenario mate... "ill just have one".

Just don't have one, faif play for trying though lol.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Owl man said:


> Just back from gym. My weight is up to 109.4 kg n belt size down. Feeling good n getting stronger. Problem I have is the 5x5 I think I started a little too low. I find it a bit to easy. I've decided to go up in 5kg rather than 2.5 kg to speed things along.


 Same happened with me when I first started so I just bumped the weight up to where the last set was tough but I could do it. People will scaremonger and say that you shouldn't increase weight too quickly but I did and I didn't die and I got stronger by the week.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> I was expecting @andyhuggins lol
> 
> sorry andy Cheers :beer:




PMSL @anaboliclove


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm away in the lakes at the moment so won't be training Monday as usual. I'm drinking but not a lot. Some nice time with family and good walks. Eating well. Back to the gym Wednesday.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Owl man said:


> I'm away in the lakes at the moment so won't be training Monday as usual. I'm drinking but not a lot. Some nice time with family and good walks. Eating well. Back to the gym Wednesday.


 thats what bank holidays are for buddy................rest and relaxation 

or in my case...................work lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok so this is probably a really stupid question and I'm sure I already know the answer but thought I'd check with some of the more experienced.

So I'm currently on SL 5x5 and progressing very well. I'm upping the weights more each time than the programme suggests and havnt stalled yet. I'm looking at training to compete in a strongman event once strength Is up. I'm currently eating above maintenance but all clean apart from minimum alcohol. I'm getting enough protein and eating above maintenance.

I've been going for 6 weeks and have seen fantastic gains. Belt size down 1 shirts tight around shoulders and arms. Went out last night so put my smart trousers on but couldn't fit into them. They looked like skinny jeans. So happy with size and progress but

THE BELLY WONT MOVE

my belly has not reduced. It's not grown however.

So is it impossible to shift the belly whilst on a calorie surplus and lifting heavy. I can't diet as I'm gaining strength. I know I should remove the booze but just cutting it out but at a time. I'm on a 1/4 of what I was on.

Is this a time thing or just part of the training for strength and size ?

I'm up from 17.1 to 17.10 in the 6 weeks.

Cheers


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Owl man said:


> Ok so this is probably a really stupid question and I'm sure I already know the answer but thought I'd check with some of the more experienced.
> 
> So I'm currently on SL 5x5 and progressing very well. I'm upping the weights more each time than the programme suggests and havnt stalled yet. I'm looking at training to compete in a strongman event once strength Is up. I'm currently eating above maintenance but all clean apart from minimum alcohol. I'm getting enough protein and eating above maintenance.
> 
> ...


 It's not impossible to drop fat whilst gaining muscle but it is very difficult. It's an age old debate across the fitness world weather it can be done. The only people I've seen do it successfully are top bodybuilders who obviously dedicate their lives to what they are doing and have a team helping them.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Ok so this is probably a really stupid question and I'm sure I already know the answer but thought I'd check with some of the more experienced.
> 
> So I'm currently on SL 5x5 and progressing very well. I'm upping the weights more each time than the programme suggests and havnt stalled yet. I'm looking at training to compete in a strongman event once strength Is up. I'm currently eating above maintenance but all clean apart from minimum alcohol. I'm getting enough protein and eating above maintenance.
> 
> ...


 Good work mate!

As above, it is hard - especially when you have goals. Id suggest you need to eat under maintenance for a few months, nothing drastic.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Cheers. Thought as much. Think I'll just live with the belly for now. Couldn't do with another stress like counting calories/ dieting etc right now. What belts u all use lads. Back was hurting today so used one of the gyms. Well used like but really helped. Gunna get me one.

Did 100kg dead and 90 kg squat today. Nothing like you beasts but really feel like I'm getting somewhere. Not easy but certainly got more in me


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

It all takes time mate, this is just the start of something beautiful!!

I remember the first time I deadlifted 120kg. Having 1 50kg plate each side seemed to mean a lot to me for some strange reason and I used to buzz off it. Now it's a warm up weight, it's crazy - that'll be you in a couple of years 100%.

120kg was about 4 years ago, since then I have been plagued with injuries through rugby that ended up setting me back a lot. Slowly but surely the numbers are climbing again.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Here's the belt I use, I really like it. My Dad & Step Mum bought me it. It means the world to me!! I use it for Squats & Over Head/ Log Pressing. Also for Yoke & Farmers.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/belts/strengthshop-13mm-lever-belt.html


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Here's the belt I use, I really like it. My Dad & Step Mum bought me it. It means the world to me!! I use it for Squats & Over Head/ Log Pressing. Also for Yoke & Farmers.
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/belts/strengthshop-13mm-lever-belt.html


 Cheers mate


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

hey bro, the diet thing will drive you crazy.................i know it drives me crazy lol.

try not to weigh yourself too much, take measurements instead say every 2 month or so. as long as you can keep adding weight thats all that matters, i wouldnt advise adding more than the app suggests though as you will plateau sooner than you should. i know its hard to mentally to just add the 2.5kg etc but it pays off in the end.

i dont use a belt, never have done and probably never will. with me having a large stomach i would think it more of a hindrance and possibly uncomfy. i certainly dont feel the need for one at the minute.

keep up the good work bro, and start some event training if you can


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> It all takes time mate, this is just the start of something beautiful!!
> 
> I remember the first time I deadlifted 120kg. Having 1 50kg plate each side seemed to mean a lot to me for some strange reason and I used to buzz off it. Now it's a warm up weight, it's crazy - that'll be you in a couple of years 100%.
> 
> 120kg was about 4 years ago, since then I have been plagued with injuries through rugby that ended up setting me back a lot. Slowly but surely the numbers are climbing again.


 Yeh I agree. I feel like I could do a lot more just following the programme and avoiding injury. I was naturally strong when younger. Lived on a farm, boxing etc.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

big shrek said:


> hey bro, the diet thing will drive you crazy.................i know it drives me crazy lol.
> 
> try not to weigh yourself too much, take measurements instead say every 2 month or so. as long as you can keep adding weight thats all that matters, i wouldnt advise adding more than the app suggests though as you will plateau sooner than you should. i know its hard to mentally to just add the 2.5kg etc but it pays off in the end.
> 
> ...


 I'm currently just looking for somewhere around my area. Fancy the iron pit in Warrington but Saturday's is hard for me.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

When lifting heavy I use a Zulu Glove Lever Belt, mate owns the company so gave me one for nowt lol


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Bataz said:


> When lifting heavy I use a Zulu Glove Lever Belt, mate owns the company so gave me one for nowt lol


 Does he do custom size belts?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Bataz said:


> When lifting heavy I use a Zulu Glove Lever Belt, mate owns the company so gave me one for nowt lol


 Can't he just give us all one lol


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

big shrek said:


> Does he do custom size belts?


 He does mate yeah.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Owl man said:


> Can't he just give us all one lol


 I'm afraid not haha


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Belt ordered. Roll on Monday. Gunna really smash it this week. Zero alcohol till weekend.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

In

Good luck mate. 

I'm in the middle of a body recomp myself. I just kept my cals the same but added more protein. I train like a man possessed. I don't drink that much so that side of things is not a problem.

Be consistent and hit the muscle hard. I can assure you they will respond :thumbup1:


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

What belt did you go for?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Bataz said:


> What belt did you go for?


 Went for an adidas one mate


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi all, good session today in gym. Threw in some weighted pull ups and a bit of cardio to get the old heart pumping. Still gaining strength and eating right. However my back is hurting. A pain at the bottom. Nothing too serious but feels like it's going to pop. I've had my form checked and all good. Should I ease off or just keep going as I am.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Hi all, good session today in gym. Threw in some weighted pull ups and a bit of cardio to get the old heart pumping. Still gaining strength and eating right. However my back is hurting. A pain at the bottom. Nothing too serious but feels like it's going to pop. I've had my form checked and all good. Should I ease off or just keep going as I am.


 a pull what? lol - only joking.

Id ease off till you get a decent belt - Best thing I did. Heavy over head pressing and very very heavy rack pulls were giving me back ache something terrible.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> a pull what? lol - only joking.
> 
> Id ease off till you get a decent belt - Best thing I did. Heavy over head pressing and very very heavy rack pulls were giving me back ache something terrible.


 I got it wrong. More assisted pull-ups than weighted. I know what I meant tho lol.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Lol look at the state of you and your house absolutely unbelievable the front on you, you have made my day, piss head pose love it.


 Bit harsh.


----------



## zacsky2 (Feb 20, 2014)

Bataz said:


> Bit harsh.


 LOL


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Did you not see what the piece of s**t wrote about me? Now that was fu**ing brutal that made me delete my threads about me i deleted my threads because he pointed out some home truths but was disgusting about it and half of it was bollocks he knew nothing about.


 I don't mind big baby Ste. The funny thing is that is our changing room with walk in waredrobes. I havnt had the time like you to sit at home scrounging off the government and my Mrs. I've spent my whole life making money for my kids. You should try it one day

oh and i know I'm not in good shape. I'm not deluded like you. Just filthy rich. I will still pay for your carpets if you want


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Bataz said:


> Bit harsh.


 It's fine mate. Let him vent. I told him some home truths. He spends all his money on steroids, doesn't work his Mrs does and has pictures of a dirty s**t hole with baby's milk in the background. Train spotting type house.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Your an alcoholic says it all mate bye bye


 Agreed mate. Totally agree. You should try admitting that your a s**t pot parent, scruffy, deludid and steroid abuser.

It helps once you admit it mate.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> I'm an amazing dad, I've all the time in world for my family and I don't drink or take drugs, now bye bye!!!


 Again deluded. Let me try help you. You say your a great dad but is it true you can't see one of your kids. Yes you do have all the time in the world coz ur a lazy c**t. You have a steroid problem and everyone on here has told you so. You don't even know where your from. Shall I go on.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> her mum won't let me from a previous relationship, I'm a bodybuilder were all steroid abusers, I'm from Lewisham lived all over Hertfordshire now I live in Aberdeenshire, that should about rap things up. Go grab another can pal!


 Again deluded. Jesus mate. You say your a bodybuilder. You don't look like one and everyone on here agrees. The lads don't take enough gear to kill a horse like you. You never listen to anyone do you. You look s**t and give every one abuse who tried to help you. I commented and you deleted your thread for some reason. Embarrassment probably. I joined here because I needed help as did you. I listened tho. Maybe you should one day.

I don't drink cans mate. I'm a wino lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> My pics state otherwise, pictures don't lie people do, I'm closer to it than you will ever be, I can smell it, all you can smell is s**t from your pants and stale smoke and booze from your shitty lifestyle c**t!
> 
> rant over lol


 your posts are like the pot calling the kettle black, wasn't that long ago you posted up that you had been a drug addict and put photos of your fat self up.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> My pics state otherwise, pictures don't lie people do, I'm closer to it than you will ever be, I can smell it, all you can smell is s**t from your pants and stale smoke and booze from your shitty lifestyle c**t!
> 
> rant over lol


 Mate u really need help. Do you honestly think your in good shape. Look at your thread and your old one. Listen to what people are saying to you. Look at your pics. It's all there you just can't see it. Get some help mate for your family's sake.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> did it for my family I didn't want them to have an addict as a dad not a good look


 So now they have a deluded steroid abuser with a scruffy uncarpeted house and a lazy know it all.

Nice


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> did it for my family I didn't want them to have an addict as a dad not a good look


 But you've moved hundreds of miles from one of your childern and you don't bother to see him/her? Sounds like a cracking dad


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Same people trolling my threads what about the complements they weren't trolls, what about the people who keep calling me a monster in person, my family are fine, yours probably fetch you booze and wine all day long, yeah beat my addiction says it all again.


 The butler gets it for me lol


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Again idiots chatting s**t about nothing they know lol I love it!


 You just said you've moved hundreds of miles and the mother won't let you see the child? Who the f**k is the mother to say you can't see your child unless of course social services and the courts have been involved if your a dead bait piece of s**t then fair enough


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> The butler gets it for me lol


 HAHA I think I peed a little!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> No courts no social just her mum hates me and I have a criminal record longer than Ron Jeremy's dick so f**k off


 So the child's mum hates you ok! So you that's a justifiable reason not to be there for your kid. Your kid will grow up and ask one day why didn't you make an effort and you'll say ok your mum hated me so I left it at that

I would move heaven and earth to see my boy ain't no bitch taking that right away from me. I wouldn't want my son to come to me when he is early teens asking where I've been when he needed me most

Sit down and have a good think mate honestly you need help and direction there is childern involved ffs


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll just make myself comfy...


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> So the child's mum hates you ok! So you that's a justifiable reason not to be there for your kid. Your kid will grow up and ask one day why didn't you make an effort and you'll say ok your mum hated me so I left it at that
> 
> I would move heaven and earth to see my boy ain't no bitch taking that right away from me. I wouldn't want my son to come to me when he is early teens asking where I've been when he needed me most
> 
> Sit down and have a good think mate honestly you need help and direction there is childern involved ffs


 That's his problem. He doesn't think or realise what he is. Think he has a magic mirror like the ones at a fairground. He deleted his thread cos he's a baby then jumped in mine. need to do a bit of work now so be away a while. Try it one day Ste. What colour you want them carpets. My offer still stands.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> She has poisoned her mind along with the rest of her family, Daddy's a bad man daddy done this daddy done that again you know nothing it.


 They must know you well


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Owl man said:


> That's his problem. He doesn't think or realise what he is. Think he has a magic mirror like the ones at a fairground. He deleted his thread cos he's a baby then jumped in mine. need to do a bit of work now so be away a while. Try it one day Ste. What colour you want them carpets. My offer still stands.


 He is deluded and it seems to me he has took an easy cowards option to abandon the child but that's his life choice which one day when it's too late he will regret and that child will grow up with no father on some conciliation estate somewher get pregnant at 14 expect everything handed to her break up with the dead beat dad and the cycle continues because he isn't man enough to address it now.

I will stop derailing your thread and wasting time on him


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Same people trolling my threads what about the complements they weren't trolls, *what about the people who keep calling me a monster in person*, my family are fine, yours probably fetch you booze and wine all day long, yeah beat my addiction says it all again.


 Lets not get carried away here.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> We don't have council estate's around here or where she lives again chattin s**t you know nothing about.


 Maybe not a council estate as such but a property funded by the tax payer


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Lol look at the state of you and your house absolutely unbelievable the front on you, you have made my day, piss head pose love it.


 I wrote a response to you in the thread you made which just got deleted by an admin.

You called me a fat, chip eating, pie eating mess. Ok, let's go further than that to entertain you:

I'm a fat, chip eating, pie eating, tub of useless lard, weak as f**k and an absolute waste of space and oxygen but what's your excuse for not training hard? Why have you got a poor physique when you claim you have been on gear for a long time? A symptom of the reason to this is incessantly posting nonsense on this forum and never actually CONCENTRATING on training properly.

*Here's my last ditch attempt to save you: *stop posting crap, start training hard, post your sets only & concentrate on making physical improvement a priority in your life.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Owl man said:


> You can't save him mate. He'll be gone for good soon. Everything he posts gets deleted. He's a waster. Good riddens


 Unfortunately it seems that way.

Anyway, i don't want to derail your thread. I hope you make some progress with your booze problem and training. I'll keep checking in on you m8


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> I wrote a response to you in the thread you made which just got deleted by an admin.
> 
> You called me a fat, chip eating, pie eating mess. Ok, let's go further than that to entertain you:
> 
> ...


 2nd best put down ever. This week at least.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

GCMAX said:


> Unfortunately it seems that way.
> 
> Anyway, i don't want to derail your thread. I hope you make some progress with your booze problem and training. I'll keep checking in on you m8


 All good so far mate. Not drinking at all. Been at it 7 weeks and already look better than big baby Ste lol


----------



## JesusNavas (Apr 11, 2016)

If i kept a beard will it make me look hard


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> No courts no social just her mum hates me and I have a criminal record longer than Ron Jeremy's dick so f**k off


 not really something worth bragging about, and now your just setting your self up for more abuse! just pipe down train in moderation and reduce the steriods as everyone else has told you. STOP BEING SO IMPATIENT take your time before disaster strikes!


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> been on moderate doses since 3rd of may so just other a month, you look better than me post a picture fat man.


 also correct me if I'm wrong but @Owl man is doing this naturally not with enough steriods to give a hippo a heart attack!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

GCMAX said:


> Unfortunately it seems that way.
> 
> Anyway, i don't want to derail your thread. I hope you make some progress with your booze problem and training. I'll keep checking in on you m8


 All good so far mate. Not drinking at all. Been at it 7 weeks and already look better than big baby Ste lol


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> You have no idea about my dosages love it.


 you told every one on your magically disappearing threat. BTW I'm not trolling here is called help and advise. Use it.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> You have no idea about my dosages love it.


 Baby every body knows about your dosages. You told everyone remember. You really are deluded. I've never a come across an odd er person than you. You seriously need help. You ask people if you look good, they say no, you disagree lol. I think you already are a freak mate.

Listen im going to give you one chance to piss of my thread and start your own. ( if your allowed ) then I'm going to go to town on you. You think the home truths the other night was bad then your in for a shock. I will rip you apart, you will want to die. I don't want to be a bully but your like a little fly that won't f**k off.

No body wants you here, no body likes you, you are a laughing stock, you are a joke.

Just a start


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ste how have you got the cheek to try to harass people on the forum when you are the lowest of the low?

- Unemployed

- Low IQ

- Drug addict

- Full of AWFUL tattoos

- Doesn't bother with one of his kids at all

- Spends all of his expendable income on steroids, insulin and HGH and still looks natural

- Bringing his other kid up in a rancid house which has never been cleaned or decorated

- Spends all of his time and effort on 'bodybuilding' rather than quality time with his kid

Seriously when's the last time you took your kid for a nice day out or bought them some new clothes or toys? Never because you spend all day s**t posting on forums or in your 'dungeon' and all of your money on drugs, you're a joke TBH.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> post a pic booze hound


 I will post a pic at 12 weeks. Unfortunately you won't be here to see it.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Right it starts. You was warned. Before I start I would to thank some great people on here for helping me so far. Had bloods test results back and no lasting damage so all good. I will most likely get removed for what I'm about to do to this poor little boy. I have asked the mods to stop it before it comes to this but nothing. No point carrying on with thread when he talks his shite anyway. So a final farewell fellas, good luck on your goals. Now I'm going to wreck a sad little mans life.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Talk the talk but to walk the walk ain't so easy is it booze hound.


 Take some advice, get help. Theres a reason why everyone on here is saying this to you.. And reply with your normal insults I will just post the picture back up with your name and area mate.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Take some advice, get help. Theres a reason why everyone on here is saying this to you.. And reply with your normal insults I will just post the picture back up with your name and area mate.


 Please do. I own a decent security company. Won't be hard to find him. However once I start verbally he probably kill himself


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Take some advice, get help. Theres a reason why everyone on here is saying this to you.. And reply with your normal insults I will just post the picture back up with your name and area mate.


 Not all heroes wear capes, good lad.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> That's pretty savage man, I've been insulted so much but fine I don't want my details posted so I'll leave
> 
> Cheers.


 Good move. You see there is a little bit of a brain in there.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Take some advice, get help. Theres a reason why everyone on here is saying this to you.. And reply with your normal insults I will just post the picture back up with your name and area mate.


 Nice. Thanks


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Jesus Christ this is ridiculous.


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

does this go down as the win or will there be an all out war? :thumb


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Longwaytogo said:


> does this go down as the win or will there be an all out war? :thumb


 Looks like it's over. Can get back to my journal now the little mosquito has gone.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Owl Man.

Ask a mod to clean all this crap off your journal.

good luck with your goals

Tass (5 years sober)


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Tassotti said:


> Owl Man.
> 
> Ask a mod to clean all this crap off your journal.
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate will do. And congrats


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Only just spotted your journal. Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Only just spotted your journal. Good luck with it mate.


 I don't know how to ask a MOD lol. I was thinking of deleting it and starting a new one now I know the direction I'm heading in


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Deleted them, delete yours and ask anyone else who commented to delete there's.


 Cheers


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Cheers


 I'm going to start a new one. Can we be man enough to call a truce and leave it at that. To be honest I genuinely believe that the whole group want to see you do well. I won't comment on anything . Peace


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah no worries man.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Yeah no worries man.


 Are you serious mate ? A truce ?

No more ok just chill out and listen to advice. You are a determined ****er I'll give u that. Just channel all that energy into your goals. Good luck.


----------



## BIG DADDY STE (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah a truce is good, I want to be on here too and enough people hate me already so one less is a good thing

Cheers.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG DADDY STE said:


> Yeah a truce is good, I want to be on here too and enough people hate me already so one less is a good thing
> 
> Cheers.


 To be fair mate I don't think anyone really hates you. It's just a forum and no one knows any one that well. You are very determined and with the right attitude will do well im sure. Some very experienced guys on here just listen to em.

Listen just get a new journel up and I promise I will be the first to wish you luck and follow.

We all have personal problems just keep em to your self.

Honestly good luck


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok so been to the gym today. Did squats 100kg 5x5 overhead 52.5kg and dead 110kg. All complete and felt good. Then I got talking a guy who was in great shape. He was starting dead lifts and I was just finishing. He reckoned I had much more in me so gave it a go. He checked form and all good and managed a set of 130kg then did 160kg for 2. So a PB today.

Had a drink this week but not to excess. Had 2 nights totally off but then a certain member stressed me out so had a few beers lol. All good now tho.

Weekend away then back at it Monday.

Havd a good one fellas


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Ok so been to the gym today. Did squats 100kg 5x5 overhead 52.5kg and dead 110kg. All complete and felt good. Then I got talking a guy who was in great shape. He was starting dead lifts and I was just finishing. He reckoned I had much more in me so gave it a go. He checked form and all good and managed a set of 130kg then did 160kg for 2. So a PB today.
> 
> Had a drink this week but not to excess. Had 2 nights totally off but then a certain member stressed me out so had a few beers lol. All good now tho.
> 
> ...


 great work! keep it up!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Gym done today. Still progressing with no plateau. Diet good. Eating plenty mostly clean. Drink minimum and not gunna have one all week.

Wish this belly would go but can't have it all I guess. Slowly growing where I want to and belt size down so can't complain. I guess once I've gained the strength what I want to be at I'll diet. Happy away for now tho.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

My back is killing. Any ideas how to rid it. Im wearing a belt at gym and not in any real pain. Once I sit down at home it starts to hurt. Really hurts when walking and very stiff in a morning. Once up and about its fine.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Check out mobilisation techniques mate. I do them daily after suffering with a bad back for years and they really help.

Stand with feet shoulder width apart and arms at chest height, bent inwards, then rotate at the hip so that you are looking over your shoulders alternately.

Your back might crack but don't worry it feels good.

Do this 10 times.

Then keeping legs slightly apart and straight with your hands on your hips, lean forward as though you are going to head butt the floor. Don't go so far that it's uncomfortable. Come back up circling your body to the left. Then go back down and come up circling to the right. Complete this 10 times.

Then rotate your hips, making big circles. Do this 10 times.

Im no physio so don't take my word for it but I see a private sports physio once a fortnight and he reccomended these movements to me. They really helped me.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Also shifting your gut will deffo help strain on your back. I've lost 3 stone and it's helped a lot I think.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> Check out mobilisation techniques mate. I do them daily after suffering with a bad back for years and they really help.
> 
> Stand with feet shoulder width apart and arms at chest height, bent inwards, then rotate at the hip so that you are looking over your shoulders alternately.
> 
> ...


 Great stuff cheers mate. Will give it a go once I can get up lol


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> Great stuff cheers mate. Will give it a go once I can get up lol


 If you're in that much pain pop a couple of ibuprofen 400mg. The 200mg won't touch a big bloke.


----------



## bundi (Jun 3, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> Well done mate. Great job!!


 Amazing work!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well done on the pb mate. Did your back pain come about after your deadlifting? If it feels like more than doms or general tightness of your hammies and lower back, I'd get it looked at. And lay off the deads until it's better.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> Also shifting your gut will deffo help strain on your back. I've lost 3 stone and it's helped a lot I think.


 Yeh agreed. I'm thinking of eating under for a while. Feel uncomfortable at moment but building strength so it's a tough decision.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well done on the pb mate. Did your back pain come about after your deadlifting? If it feels like more than doms or general tightness of your hammies and lower back, I'd get it looked at. And lay off the deads until it's better.


 No it's been there since I stared the programme. Just hurting more now I'm getting heavier. Its fine lifting now I have a belt. Just afterwards in the evening.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

You may just need to do some mobility work, as mentioned above. As well as your hammies and back you may like to do some stretching for your piriformis and hip flexors. There's plenty on youtube.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You may just need to do some mobility work, as mentioned above. As well as your hammies and back you may like to do some stretching for your piriformis and hip flexors. There's plenty on youtube.


 Great cheers


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Go easy mate, listen to your body! Your smashing and and I'm made up for you

If it doesn't get better soon then go the docs. Don't try and just work through the agony!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok so here I am AGAIN. A good friend of mine died so I hit the booze again lol. Odd us folk !

Any way back to it now. Going fir same routine SL 5x5. No booze at all this time. Just done 7 days clean so decided to post. Back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome back. I'll be looking in, I've just had a read of your log from day 1 

Fortunately, Ste appears to have disappeared. Not sure where he went but @Quackerz reported that he has been seen licking windows somewhere.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Ok so here I am AGAIN. A good friend of mine died so I hit the booze again lol. Odd us folk !
> 
> Any way back to it now. Going fir same routine SL 5x5. No booze at all this time. Just done 7 days clean so decided to post. Back in the gym tomorrow.


 Good luck with it matę. :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

fu**ing Polish autocorrect lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok so back in the gym now for past 2 weeks. Diet is excellent and drink is zero. Progressing well on SL 5x5 but this time I'm doing 10 instead of the 5 as the weights are too light and don't want to up them as did my back in last time rushing. I've downloaded my fitness pal and used it today. It's surprising how un accurate I was when it comes to guessing daily calories. I'm gunna do a slow steady cut while progressing on the SL. Hope fully I will be less fat as the weights get really heavy so I can eat to lift. Happy away at the moment as I think I've finally beaten the booze.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

There's hidden calories everywhere mate. I read the labels on everything now

For example, I was very surprised at how many calories there are in 100g of uncooked basmati rice!!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Feel like shiiiite today. Full of a cold so missed the gym. Still off the booze coming up to 3 weeks now. Really enjoying it. Just the nightmares are a pain. Cheat day Tomoz so looking forward to that. Back in the gym Monday morning. Really getting to grips with this my fitness pal and find it a great tool. Lost 5lbs this week mostly water I'm sure but still feel great.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

So 3 days in the gym this week. Again zero booze. Feeling great and really enjoying the diet. I love food and cooking so really getting to grips with eating healthy. Still eating under maintence and the belly is going slowly. Strength is increasing and feel better everytime I go the gym. I start back boxing next week at local club so looking forward to that. So all In all feel great. I've beaten it this time for sure


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok so had a nice cheat day yesterday. Nothing ridiculas just nice to have a day off. Then last night the whole family went down with a pretty bad bug. Sick and sh1t the lot of us. Feel like death today. Not been the gym and cannot face any food. Managed a slice of toast but that's it. Once I rid it I'll eat at maintenance for a couple days then hopefully back in the gym end of week. It's the Cheshire show tomorrow in the village where I live but won't be going. Day in yo recoup I think


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hope you're feeling better big man.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh well. I've folded. It's the anniversary of my mates death. I wasn't going to drink but my old self got the better of me. A few beers and some wine later I'm writing this. I know all will be ok and I'll be back to my sober self tomorrow.

If not then I'll see you all in another year when I sober up again lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Oh well. I've folded. It's the anniversary of my mates death. I wasn't going to drink but my old self got the better of me. A few beers and some wine later I'm writing this. I know all will be ok and I'll be back to my sober self tomorrow.
> 
> If not then I'll see you all in another year when I sober up again lol


 No point spending the rest of your life feeling deprived.....and don't see this as falling off the wagon either. What I'd do is say to myself today is today. No booze tomorrow or Friday but hey, I might just have a few on Saturday night. That way you are down to a couple of sessions a week. :thumbup1:


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> No point spending the rest of your life feeling deprived.....and don't see this as falling off the wagon either. What I'd do is say to myself today is today. No booze tomorrow or Friday but hey, I might just have a few on Saturday night. That way you are down to a couple of sessions a week. :thumbup1:


 I'd love to get to that point and looks like I may be able to do just that. I went to bed with out drinking the house dry. Been a busy day at work so not gone gym but will be there In the morning .


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Owl man said:


> I'd love to get to that point and looks like I may be able to do just that. I went to bed with out drinking the house dry. Been a busy day at work so not gone gym but will be there In the morning .


 Sorted then. I know where you are coming from. No booze at all for 3 weeks then "just a couple" after training on Thursday.....and that couple becomes a sesh that lasts till midnight on Sunday evening, repeat the following week. I genuinely do believe if you discipline yourself you can keep it sensible. After about 7 pints however, that goes out of the window, well it does for me!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Sorted then. I know where you are coming from. No booze at all for 3 weeks then "just a couple" after training on Thursday.....and that couple becomes a sesh that lasts till midnight on Sunday evening, repeat the following week. I genuinely do believe if you discipline yourself you can keep it sensible. After about 7 pints however, that goes out of the window, well it does for me.


 Yeh agree. Then I'm back on here a year later with a raging hangover. Starting my log again lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Yeh agree. Then I'm back on here a year later with a raging hangover. Starting my log again lol


 Keep of it till 5pm on Saturday, then I'll join you for a few!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Keep of it till 5pm on Saturday, then I'll join you for a few!


 Deal


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Gym today. Again no struggle. Progressing nicely. Weighed my self this morning and 16.13. Can't remember been under 17 for a long time. Could be to do with the sickness tho. So loosing weight and getting stronger so happy as.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Weighed in at 16.11 today so again progress. Still not stalled on the StrongLifts programme. Must admit tho I'm struggling a bit as I've dropped to 1000 below maintenance Cals to try speed things up a bit. Seems very heavy lol. The drink is in check for the first time in my life. I have the odd beer and a bottle of wine on a weekend.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Holla, back and in for the banter. Still an alcoholic but looking to beat it within the next the next 50 years. Probably beat it then get run over lol.

In the the mean time I'll keep on fighting!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Owl man said:


> Holla, back and in for the banter. Still an alcoholic but looking to beat it within the next the next 50 years. Probably beat it then get run over lol.
> 
> In the the mean time I'll keep on fighting!


 Welcome honey ! Will be looking out for your posts .

All the best

x


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Holla, back and in for the banter. Still an alcoholic but looking to beat it within the next the next 50 years. Probably beat it then get run over lol.
> 
> In the the mean time I'll keep on fighting!


 I read what you said in another thread about being a successful businessman and nobody apart from close friends or family know about your problem.

Im in the same boat mate, I'm not a businessman man like you but am in a very good job and no one really knows about my drinking apart from my wife.

Ill be starting a diary in the new year hopefully if all goes to plan

if you wanted to anonymously talk to anyone mate please feel free to pm me as far as I can see I'm going through the same s**t


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

jd said:


> I read what you said in another thread about being a successful businessman and nobody apart from close friends or family know about your problem.
> 
> Im in the same boat mate, I'm not a businessman man like you but am in a very good job and no one really knows about my drinking apart from my wife.
> 
> ...


 I'm happy to talk publicly mate. I think I need to get it out in the open to be honest. No more pretending for me. I was going to quit before xmas but thought about it and realised there couldn't be a worse time. I will be quiting again soon but different this time. I've admitted that im an alcoholic and shocked a few people. I feel now they know they will help a little. I still can't go the whole way as I have staff etc and need to stay on top of things. However I feel work has suffered this last year due to my drinking. I'm setting up a new business soon and feel this will be a good way to distract my self. Like most addicts we need a focus to something else. I was probably a work oholic before my drink problem. I struggle to switch off. But my body is really starting to suffer so I must quit this time. I'm currently on 200 units + a week but much more if it's stressful.

Start a log mate and I will input wherever I can. I think it's best to admit it than hide it. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> I'm happy to talk publicly mate. I think I need to get it out in the open to be honest. No more pretending for me. I was going to quit before xmas but thought about it and realised there couldn't be a worse time. I will be quiting again soon but different this time. I've admitted that im an alcoholic and shocked a few people. I feel now they know they will help a little. I still can't go the whole way as I have staff etc and need to stay on top of things. However I feel work has suffered this last year due to my drinking. I'm setting up a new business soon and feel this will be a good way to distract my self. Like most addicts we need a focus to something else. I was probably a work oholic before my drink problem. I struggle to switch off. But my body is really starting to suffer so I must quit this time. I'm currently on 200 units + a week but much more if it's stressful.
> 
> Start a log mate and I will input wherever I can. I think it's best to admit it than hide it. Good luck with it all.


 When I was hitting it badly I was drinking that nasty cheap white cider, 7.5% stuff, just checked here and worked out on average probably drinking 6ltrs+ per day, which works out at around 45 units per day, 7 days a week, quite shocked to see 315 units per week from that (Maybe more if I'm honest)

http://www.nhsggc.org.uk/your-health/health-services/alcohol-brief-intervention/alcohol-units/cider/#

I was no good to anyone or anything drinking that much, days and nights merged, weeks passed like days, then suddenly I'm a month or two in and have no idea how I am going to recover without help, and spend the next week+ uncontrollably shaking, no coordination to walk (feels like walking on one of those fun house moving floors), puking for days on end, can't even keep water down, then for some reason about 3-4 days after you start feeling a little better, your stomach lets go and you spend another week sitting on the bog / can't sleep because you have to keep getting up for the toilet every half hour, then severe heartburn which doubles you over and cripples you for hours a day, along with all that you have to cope with the massive depression that comes from withdrawl, paranoia, weakness mentally and physically

It's a fkin certified nightmare, and I have to keep reminding myself of all the above fairly regularly otherwise my brain starts selectively remembering the fun and none of the bad

Like now, me and the gf are at breaking point, my usual reaction would be to go out and get hammered, but I'm not, it would make me feel better for a few days but then everything would be 100x worse and no doubt I'd still have to deal with this problem afterwards, but with a hangover from hell

Good luck, once you get sober hang onto it mate, it gets easier and becomes your friend in the end


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Goodluck buddy hope you stay on track :thumbup1:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Read easy way to reduce alcohol by Allen Carr. You can get it on kindle. Guaranteed to work and it's quite a funny short book.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Going to go cold turkey. No therapy, or cutting down etc. I did it this wY before and did 6 weeks clean. Then thought I'd beat it and I could become a weekend drinker then bla bla bla I'm back here.

My son has quit boxing which has quite annoyed me but the response I get fro him is " well u quit dad"

so im going to take it a day at a time and get back into the gym and boxing. I'm not setting a goal like 6 weeks this time. I'm just quiting.

I've wrote myself a list of all the negatives which will help me hopefully. The hardest part will be after work when the lads go for a couple. I wish I was a down and out drunk sometimes so people would see and understand. I find the secret is as hard as the habit !

Will keep a log in case anyone is interested. Once the 1st week from hell is over I will get back training.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

The premise of the book is that there is no such thing as an alcoholic and that so called "alcoholism" is simply a result of drinking alcohol. More importantly the book addresses "willpower" and why using willpower to stop drinking simply won't work. Furthermore, it also explains why attending Alcoholics Anonymous or any other "therapy" is pretty much guaranteed to see you fail at quitting drinking.

Download it now it's about three quid and read it over the next couple of days, it's a short book and as I've said, it's guaranteed to work. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Going to go cold turkey. No therapy, or cutting down etc. I did it this wY before and did 6 weeks clean. Then thought I'd beat it and I could become a weekend drinker then bla bla bla I'm back here.
> 
> My son has quit boxing which has quite annoyed me but the response I get fro him is " well u quit dad"
> 
> ...


 You can't be a weekend drinker mate, not a social drinker, not even 1 pint every 10 years drinker, you have to quit 100% and never touch it again, some of us are like that, sucks but it is what it is, we can't control it

Can't count the number of times I wanted to be a social drinker and failed, impossible for us


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> You can't be a weekend drinker mate, not a social drinker, not even 1 pint every 10 years drinker, you have to quit 100% and never touch it again, some of us are like that, sucks but it is what it is, we can't control it
> 
> Can't count the number of times I wanted to be a social drinker and failed, impossible for us


 Totally agree. I've tried for years. But the thought is soo daunting. Never a glass of red with a nice steak or a cold beer with a BBQ. It really is a horrible thought. But every time I quit I try to have just that and end up back worse. Even saying to myself " so what if it's making me ill" or " I'd rather die than never drink again" it's a horrible habit and makes you a selfish [email protected]


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> The premise of the book is that there is no such thing as an alcoholic and that so called "alcoholism" is simply a result of drinking alcohol. More importantly the book addresses "willpower" and why using willpower to stop drinking simply won't work. Furthermore, it also explains why attending Alcoholics Anonymous or any other "therapy" is pretty much guaranteed to see you fail at quitting drinking.
> 
> Download it now it's about three quid and read it over the next couple of days, it's a short book and as I've said, it's guaranteed to work. Let me know how you get on.


 Where do I get it from ?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Where do I get it from ?


 https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B004AHKC3O/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=&sr=

Download the kindle app to your tablet or smartphone and buy the kindle version or just order the paper back version, both available as per above link.

Good luck


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B004AHKC3O/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=&sr=
> 
> Download the kindle app to your tablet or smartphone and buy the kindle version or just order the paper back version, both available as per above link.
> 
> Good luck


 Done thanks. I hope it's not all about cutting down first etc. I'm dead set on quiting now


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Done thanks. I hope it's not all about cutting down first etc. I'm dead set on quiting now


 In which case the book will help more than you might expect


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Totally agree. I've tried for years. But the thought is soo daunting. Never a glass of red with a nice steak or a cold beer with a BBQ. It really is a horrible thought. But every time I quit I try to have just that and end up back worse. Even saying to myself " so what if it's making me ill" or " I'd rather die than never drink again" it's a horrible habit and makes you a selfish cu[email protected]


 Yep it's a big change, my life revolved around it for decades, I wouldn't go anywhere if there wasn't a bar or a shop to buy cans from, doesn't take long to start seeing it differently though, I would love nothing more than to get my coat on now and go find a bar and forget my problems, escape from the world for a while, but I know what else comes with that and I want none of it, and more often than not I create 10x more problems than I already had when I'm pissed, might as well just keep the one I have already lol

Do I want all the good things I have now sober, or do I want that very short time of enjoying myself pissed and then lose it all...

I avoid things like social events where people will be having a drink too, not much fun being around piss heads when you're sober anyway


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Drinking alcohol is a mugs game. Anyone who says any different either simply hasn't realised it yet or is employed in/or has an income which is reliant on the alcohol industry.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

When I make comments like above I usually get flamed, so in the interest of balance, here's a fit bird selling poison. She clearly drinks loads of it!


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm in the same boat mate, I'm prob drinking about the same as you too apart from I can't come clean to everyone as I get random D&A tests at work and have been very lucky so far, I also seem to come back harder every time I have a few months off

i cant because of it being seen on my record, but have you thought of trying antibuse (disulferum)? I know you said you wanted to go cold turkey but i thought I would mention it mate, all the best with it

i have said today is my last day and I'll start on the 1st but I'm reality I'll prob have 15-20 strong bow and need a few tomorrow to sort myself out and properly start on the 2nd


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

jd said:


> I'm in the same boat mate, I'm prob drinking about the same as you too apart from I can't come clean to everyone as I get random D&A tests at work and have been very lucky so far, I also seem to come back harder every time I have a few months off
> 
> i cant because of it being seen on my record, but have you thought of trying antibuse (disulferum)? I know you said you wanted to go cold turkey but i thought I would mention it mate, all the best with it
> 
> i have said today is my last day and I'll start on the 1st but I'm reality I'll prob have 15-20 strong bow and need a few tomorrow to sort myself out and properly start on the 2nd


 Totally get you and yes I've looked into Antabuse. My doc won't give me it tho so refered me. Then after loads of forms filled in they refused mrbit aswell. So I just decided to get xmas the way then go for it. There will be a lot of people doing the same thing this time of year and most will fail. I was ready before xmas but waited to not upset everyone. Come Tuesday that's me done. I have a holiday home in the lakes which I may go to if things get too bad. But I'm going to go through the pain. When I try cut down I actually get worse.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Drinking alcohol is a mugs game. Anyone who says any different either simply hasn't realised it yet or is employed in/or has an income which is reliant on the alcohol industry.


 Or an alcoholic. My father is an alcoholic and his dad was an alcohol. Oh and so was his dad. And his

so we can only do the best with what we have been dealt.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Might be an idea to source some diazepam for the withdrawl, stops you fitting if you were physically dependant

I've always done cold turkey, fkin horrible but faster and reminds you for a long time after not to do it again


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm the same mate can't cut down or after a few weeks off I'll start with say 4 bottles once a week then it goes to twice a week and before you know it your back on 8-20 cans 6 nights a week

ill keep popping in and try not to turn it into a fu**ing AA meeting but for a bit of support


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Yep, I tried cutting down too, but you do OK until you start to feel the effects, then the usual thing of buying more happens, and you're no better off than if you'd never stopped


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

jd said:


> I'm the same mate can't cut down or after a few weeks off I'll start with say 4 bottles once a week then it goes to twice a week and before you know it your back on 8-20 cans 6 nights a week
> 
> ill keep popping in and try not to turn it into a fu**ing AA meeting but for a bit of support


 Quite happy fir you to stay. Looks like a few of us going through the same thing. I'm not hiding mine anymore.


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Quite happy fir you to stay. Looks like a few of us going through the same thing. I'm not hiding mine anymore.


 Good for you mate wish I could be more open but in reality it would just been more random testing at work which should be a deterrent but hasn't been so far.

im going to use the weight loss to try and keep me on the straight and narrow cutting out 2k+ a day of alcohol and it usually falls off, lost 2 stone in 10 weeks last time


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

jd said:


> Good for you mate wish I could be more open but in reality it would just been more random testing at work which should be a deterrent but hasn't been so far.
> 
> im going to use the weight loss to try and keep me on the straight and narrow cutting out 2k+ a day of alcohol and it usually falls off, lost 2 stone in 10 weeks last time


 Be careful with the testing at work mate. Luck always runs out. Then you be be jobless with a Drink problem. That will be hard to recover from. I'm lucky in the fact that I'm the boss so can get away with whatever. And I can afford my habit.

I said lucky but it's probably not helped at all. Just means I can get away with it


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Or an alcoholic. My father is an alcoholic and his dad was an alcohol. Oh and so was his dad. And his
> 
> so we can only do the best with what we have been dealt.


 This is one issue the book deals with if you are not well into it already. My dad was, and still is an alcoholic. This leads people to think that it's a genetic thing when it's not. All our dads did was subconsciously program us to from childhood to believe that drinking alcohol was normal so we followed in their footsteps. Would your father and you have become alcoholics if you were born in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> This is one issue the book deals with if you are not well into it already. My dad was, and still is an alcoholic. This leads people to think that it's a genetic thing when it's not. All our dads did was subconsciously program us to from childhood to believe that drinking alcohol was normal so we followed in their footsteps. Would your father and you have become alcoholics if you were born in Saudi Arabia?


 We are born with addictive personalities, over the years we discover which drug satisfies that part of our brains, some people like to get stoned / smacked out of their heads, some people like speed / coke, some like drink, depends on your personality, I was into speed and stimulants when I was younger and have ADHD which the medication prescribed for that is a stimulant, the drink is also self-medicating as it slows down the constant chattering and thoughts that we have in our heads and allows us to sleep / relax for the first time in forever

People without any problems mentally like that are much more able to socially drink or whatever they choose and not end up with a problem

And if we were born in Saudi Arabia, I'm sure we'd find our fix there too, no doubt there is something else other than alcohol somewhere in the world that would be even more satisfying but we don't have it here so we make do with alcohol

It's not a choice, people without addiction problems seem to think it's that easy, the only way I have ever been able to explain it is like the feeling you get when you've just been dumped by the girl of your dreams, that 24/7 gut ache, that 24/7 misery and life is over feeling, that 24/7 shes the only thing you think about when you go to bed and the second you wake up, and it is relentless, and you know the only thing that will cure it, is her

Change "her" to "alcohol" and you have a close comparison


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> This is one issue the book deals with if you are not well into it already. My dad was, and still is an alcoholic. This leads people to think that it's a genetic thing when it's not. All our dads did was subconsciously program us to from childhood to believe that drinking alcohol was normal so we followed in their footsteps. Would your father and you have become alcoholics if you were born in Saudi Arabia?


 True true mate. Happy new year to you all. Standby for a hard year.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> We are born with addictive personalities, over the years we discover which drug satisfies that part of our brains, some people like to get stoned / smacked out of their heads, some people like speed / coke, some like drink, depends on your personality, I was into speed and stimulants when I was younger and have ADHD which the medication prescribed for that is a stimulant, the drink is also self-medicating as it slows down the constant chattering and thoughts that we have in our heads and allows us to sleep / relax for the first time in forever
> 
> People without any problems mentally like that are much more able to socially drink or whatever they choose and not end up with a problem
> 
> ...


 But would forget all about her for just one beer lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> People without any problems mentally like that are much more able to socially drink or whatever they choose and not end up with a problem


 I'd agree with you in part and obviously we are all different. What I have found with the people you refer to above is that the person who doesn't seemingly have a problem usually does, albeit one in its infancy. This can be easily demonstrated when you ask a woman with a glass of prosecco in her hand how many bottles she usually gets through a week. She will instantly start rambling on about how "she doesn't drink that often" or how she only drinks on x y or z occasions rather than just saying "two".


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> I'd agree with you in part and obviously we are all different. What I have found with the people you refer to above is that the person who doesn't seemingly have a problem usually does, albeit one in its infancy. This can be easily demonstrated when you ask a woman with a glass of prosecco in her hand how many bottles she usually gets through a week. She will instantly start rambling on about how "she doesn't drink that often" or how she only drinks on x y or z occasions rather than just saying "two".


 Yea I agree with that, people hide their problems or don't think they have one / try to justify it as "not much"

But then again we don't know their mental health status either

Probably quite a high % of people diagnosed or not who have issues I'd say

Then we have the stress thing that pushes people to drink after a hard day at work, once you've done that for too long you become mentally and sometimes physically addicted, same as smoking I suppose, the nicotine leaves the system after I think it is either 24 or 48 hours of quitting, the rest is getting over the mental side of it and that's where most people fail

lol thinking about this all now, I've quit class A stimulants after years of use, I quit smoking after decades, I've quit drinking after decades, and now I'm on gear, whoever designed my life can fk right off


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> lol thinking about this all now, I've quit class A stimulants after years of use, I quit smoking after decades, I've quit drinking after decades, and now I'm on gear, whoever designed my life can fk right off


 Same life story mate. I am you, or are you me? I'm 44, so if you are younger than me then you are me  have a good new year.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Same life story mate. I am you, or are you me? I'm 44, so if you are younger than me then you are me  have a good new year.


 I'm 38 so I guess I am you 

Have a good'n too mate


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

I am 37 so I'm just learning. U set of drunks lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Welcome back @Owl man x


----------



## Liam87uk (Apr 20, 2017)

I havent touched a drop in near on 12 months I have non alcoholic sometimes but not arsed with that now. Stopping drinking smoking and everything else was the best thing I ever did, Im now engaged first kid will be born in april have my driving licence back (lost to drink driving) don't talk to anyone I used to do my best to avoid them and situations where alcohol is involved. And I haven't been in a happier healthier place in moy life. Stick with it get ya head down and a few months in youll wonder why it consumed so much of your life. The hour you would have In the pub after work go for a run, or the Saturday afternnom drinking clean car instead just fill that time doing other things.

All the best bud


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Welcome back @Owl man x


 Thanks mate. how's the rugby ?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Liam87uk said:


> I havent touched a drop in near on 12 months I have non alcoholic sometimes but not arsed with that now. Stopping drinking smoking and everything else was the best thing I ever did, Im now engaged first kid will be born in april have my driving licence back (lost to drink driving) don't talk to anyone I used to do my best to avoid them and situations where alcohol is involved. And I haven't been in a happier healthier place in moy life. Stick with it get ya head down and a few months in youll wonder why it consumed so much of your life. The hour you would have In the pub after work go for a run, or the Saturday afternnom drinking clean car instead just fill that time doing other things.
> 
> All the best bud


 Thanks mate. Great support on here .


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Thanks mate. how's the rugby ?


 Retired mate, broke my fingers on my 2nd game back after 2 years out due to knee injury's lol :whistling: .

Time to call it a day!!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Retired mate, broke my fingers on my 2nd game back after 2 years out due to knee injury's lol :whistling: .
> 
> Time to call it a day!!


 Back to strongman ?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Back to strongman ?


 Not yet mate. Entering a bodybuilding contest for beginners in September. That's my main focus now.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Not yet mate. Entering a bodybuilding contest for beginners in September. That's my main focus now.


 Great stuff, good luck with it. You keeping a log ?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Day one complete. Feel like sh&t. Up all night sweating. Then the bits of sleep I did get I had really weird dreams. Busy a day at work to keep me focused. Not even thinking bout gym yet but may try get to boxing on Thursday if I get some sleep.


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Day one complete. Feel like sh&t. Up all night sweating. Then the bits of sleep I did get I had really weird dreams. Busy a day at work to keep me focused. Not even thinking bout gym yet but may try get to boxing on Thursday if I get some sleep.


 Well done mate, you did better than me maybe today's the day, have you tried melatonin for sleep? You can order it from the states without prescription


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Day one complete. Feel like sh&t. Up all night sweating. Then the bits of sleep I did get I had really weird dreams. Busy a day at work to keep me focused. Not even thinking bout gym yet but may try get to boxing on Thursday if I get some sleep.


 Nice job mate, the first few days / week are gonna be weird and fairly shitty, I remember the dreams too, very vivid and nightmarish, and even if I woke up from it as soon as I dropped back off I was back in the exact same dream, which doesn't happen with normal sleep

Stick at it mate


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Great stuff, good luck with it. You keeping a log ?


 Thank you mate, I have a journal at the mo to keep track of things.

I will start a comp prep journal when the time is right, maybe 20 weeks out. The knowledge and input people give on them is great.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

jd said:


> Well done mate, you did better than me maybe today's the day, have you tried melatonin for sleep? You can order it from the states without prescription


 I'm going hardcore mate. No substances to help at all. I will just end up with another addiction lol. I also In a sadistic way need the pain. Hopefully will remind me when I fancy a beer again.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Got through the day ok. Little bit odd as my mind keeps drifting. Drove past the local on way home which was again odd. Now just sat with a coconut water while the curry cooks. I'm really craving spicy food. Got some books I'm looking forward to reading and if I can't sleep I'm not going to fight it. Just get up and read.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Thank you mate, I have a journal at the mo to keep track of things.
> 
> I will start a comp prep journal when the time is right, maybe 20 weeks out. The knowledge and input people give on them is great.


 I'll follow mate. Always interesting to see what your up to


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Day 2 done. Sweating all night but managed to get some sleep once the dead bodies had left the bedroom ( yes the hallucinations are really that bad) mrs had to sleep in other room as I was all over the place.

Again busy at work today and got a meeting. Feeling sh1t and can't see the light just yet. I just know it's there.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Day 2 done. Sweating all night but managed to get some sleep once the dead bodies had left the bedroom ( yes the hallucinations are really that bad) mrs had to sleep in other room as I was all over the place.
> 
> Again busy at work today and got a meeting. Feeling sh1t and can't see the light just yet. I just know it's there.


 Yea do you get that evil type presence feeling when you're withdrawing too? I get the feeling of a big black evil shadow standing over me while I'm in bed, weirdly only in the bedroom, if I sleep downstairs on the sofa it's not there, lasts about 2-3 days before the room feels OK again

But well done mate, these few days are the hardest, I usually started seeing the light after my 3rd night if I get enough sleep, otherwise it can take a bit longer, but depended on how bad I'd gotten on the drink before the rattle


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> I'll follow mate. Always interesting to see what your up to


 And you boss!!

Not sure what books you're into, I like autobiographies myself. 3 good books I recommend...

Lenny McLean - The Guvnor.

Arnie - Total Recall.

Brian Odriscoll - The Test.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Yea do you get that evil type presence feeling when you're withdrawing too? I get the feeling of a big black evil shadow standing over me while I'm in bed, weirdly only in the bedroom, if I sleep downstairs on the sofa it's not there, lasts about 2-3 days before the room feels OK again
> 
> But well done mate, these few days are the hardest, I usually started seeing the light after my 3rd night if I get enough sleep, otherwise it can take a bit longer, but depended on how bad I'd gotten on the drink before the rattle


 It's horrendous mate. I'm dreading going to bed


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> And you boss!!
> 
> Not sure what books you're into, I like autobiographies myself. 3 good books I recommend...
> 
> ...


 I'm on with

Eddie hall biography

history of the Landrover defender lol

and how to quit drinking thanks to @Sasnak


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> It's horrendous mate. I'm dreading going to bed


 Tried leaving a small lamp on? I think it's worse when it's pitch black and your eyes play tricks

I usually leave the telly and a lamp on at least until I'm falling asleep, and even then I`ll leave the telly on mute just for a little bit of light

Over the counter sleeping tablets help a bit too, I use those Sleepeaze ones, enough to relax you a bit and calm the brain down

But yea, I know that dread of bed feeling all too well, feels like the night will never end, but it'll get better and you'll start getting more and more hours constant sleep instead of 10 minutes and then some nightmare waking you up / shocks etc

Keep it up mate, doing well and you know once it's over physically you've got it in the bag this time


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Tried leaving a small lamp on? I think it's worse when it's pitch black and your eyes play tricks
> 
> I usually leave the telly and a lamp on at least until I'm falling asleep, and even then I`ll leave the telly on mute just for a little bit of light
> 
> Over the counter sleeping tablets help a bit too, I use those Sleepeaze ones, enough to relax you a bit and calm the brain down


 This is my last night mate. I'm going to brave it. If it don't calm down after tonight then I'll look into stuff. I know it sounds odd but I want the pain. Hopefully will be enough to make me not want to do it again. Once the sleep gets better I'll smash the gym.

I couldn't go now as have no energy at all. I tend to drift of during the day and just want sleep. I swear it easier been drunk or having a hangover.

Gerards game was a film I watched recently and that horrible fecking gouhle in it is like what I see hanging from my ceiling.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> This is my last night mate. I'm going to brave it. If it don't calm down after tonight then I'll look into stuff. I know it sounds odd but I want the pain. Hopefully will be enough to make me not want to do it again. Once the sleep gets better I'll smash the gym.
> 
> I couldn't go now as have no energy at all. I tend to drift of during the day and just want sleep. I swear it easier been drunk or having a hangover.
> 
> Gerards game was a film I watched recently and that horrible fecking gouhle in it is like what I see hanging from my ceiling.


 Yea it's easier with a hangover if you know you've got more drink later on 

Well over the years of me doing endless rattles like this, I came to the conclusion that no matter what it takes I need sleep to recover, so I just took whatever I could to knock me out for the first few days, then stopped taking them and did everything naturally after that, there were times when I would see 6 nights pass with 0 sleep at all, not even drifting for 30 seconds, then at some point in the next day or so I'd finally get 10 mins on the sofa during the day and my sleep would slowly return, so yea I just said fk it after that and took whatever it took to knock me out for at least the first 3 days

You just reminded me too, I usually love horror films, I watch them at night in bed and they send me to sleep, but when I was coming off the drink I couldn't stand them, they sent the fear of death through me, it really messes with your reality vs fiction part of your brain

Documentaries were a good thing to fall asleep to too, something that if your brain decides to create a dream about what you're hearing, it won't scare the s**t out of you


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Yea it's easier with a hangover if you know you've got more drink later on
> 
> Well over the years of me doing endless rattles like this, I came to the conclusion that no matter what it takes I need sleep to recover, so I just took whatever I could to knock me out for the first few days, then stopped taking them and did everything naturally after that, there were times when I would see 6 nights pass with 0 sleep at all, not even drifting for 30 seconds, then at some point in the next day or so I'd finally get 10 mins on the sofa during the day and my sleep would slowly return, so yea I just said fk it after that and took whatever it took to knock me out for at least the first 3 days
> 
> ...


 Bamby would scare the sh1t out of me now. A women cut me up today and I nearly burst into tears lol.

Day 3 complete and half way through day 4. Had another terrible night but feel ok today. Had a massive drama which would have usually made me drink but dealt with it and moved on.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Bamby would scare the sh1t out of me now. A women cut me up today and I nearly burst into tears lol.
> 
> Day 3 complete and half way through day 4. Had another terrible night but feel ok today. Had a massive drama which would have usually made me drink but dealt with it and moved on.


 Nice job mate, each one of them you get under your belt without drinking to solve it makes the next one easier

Hopefully your sleeping will improve soon too, when docs asked me about going cold turkey and danger of fitting coming off the drink without help they always said it's the first 72 hours that are the danger zone, so you're past that already


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Nice job mate, each one of them you get under your belt without drinking to solve it makes the next one easier
> 
> Hopefully your sleeping will improve soon too, when docs asked me about going cold turkey and danger of fitting coming off the drink without help they always said it's the first 72 hours that are the danger zone, so you're past that already


 Fingers crossed. Can't do another night of that. I've gone to my place in the lakes fir a couple days. Change of scenery and couple decent walks. Down side is some cracking pubs and all my mates. I'll be fine I'm sure. Mrs won't let me in bed until I stop thrashing around lol


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

well done fella for getting this far, I have always found after day 4 or 5 I start to sleep better then after day 7 the hardest thing is the temptation and it starts to get easier.

I know you said you didn't want anything to help you sleep but I would try melatonin it might not help straight away but might do when the side effects calm down, it isn't addictive https://sleep.org/articles/melatonin/ I only know about it due to working shifts as it's used for shift workers and jet lag ect. your body already naturally produces it

im looking at going cold turkey tomorrow hope I'm as determined as you mate keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Good move starting training & stopping drinking, respect. 8 months on, are you ready to post an updated photo?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

jd said:


> well done fella for getting this far, I have always found after day 4 or 5 I start to sleep better then after day 7 the hardest thing is the temptation and it starts to get easier.
> 
> I know you said you didn't want anything to help you sleep but I would try melatonin it might not help straight away but might do when the side effects calm down, it isn't addictive https://sleep.org/articles/melatonin/ I only know about it due to working shifts as it's used for shift workers and jet lag ect. your body already naturally produces it
> 
> im looking at going cold turkey tomorrow hope I'm as determined as you mate keep up the good work :thumbup1:


 Thanks. Good luck with it mate. Feel free to post on here or PM me if you want. It's horrible mate and the horrors are sh1t. But it's do able.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

sjacks said:


> Good move starting training & stopping drinking, respect. 8 months on, are you ready to post an updated photo?


 Nothing to really update on mate. Started well then went backwards. I'm back now worse than when I started it all. Once I start getting some real sleep I'll get back into the gym. I'll post a pick say march 1st. Should give me enough time to loose most the belly. Main goal is staying sober.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Owl man said:


> Nothing to really update on mate. Started well then went backwards. I'm back now worse than when I started it all. Once I start getting some real sleep I'll get back into the gym. I'll post a pick say march 1st. Should give me enough time to loose most the belly. Main goal is staying sober.


 You've got to train solid for a few months then it becomes second nature, like a habit but a good habit 

I hope you find the willpower.


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Thanks. Good luck with it mate. Feel free to post on here or PM me if you want. It's horrible mate and the horrors are sh1t. But it's do able.


 Cheers mate appreciate it, working 12 hr night shifts Saturday and Sunday so that should help as long as I will try to sleep when getting in off nights rather than have a few drinks to "help me sleep"

if you dont mind me asking, do you suffer with the shakes if you have to go without during the day? Please don't feel you have to answer if you don't want too, just that I do as I only work 12 days a month and after a few days of none stop drinking then not being able to drink for 12 hrs at work I shake like f**k when it gets to 12 hrs or so since my last drink.

keep going strong mate for not just you your family too, they should be so proud on how you have managed it so far


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

sjacks said:


> Good move starting training & stopping drinking, respect. 8 months on, are you ready to post an updated photo?


 Nothing to really update on mate. Started well then went backwards. I'm back now worse than when I started it all. Once I start getting some real sleep I'll get back into the gym. I'll post a pick say march 1st. Should give me enough time to loose most the belly. Main goal is staying sober.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Nothing to really update on mate. Started well then went backwards. I'm back now worse than when I started it all. Once I start getting some real sleep I'll get back into the gym. I'll post a pick say march 1st. Should give me enough time to loose most the belly. Main goal is staying sober.


 How did your night in the lakes go mate? Any better than at home?

Day 5 today? Best part of a week done already, should be well proud of yourself


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

jd said:


> Cheers mate appreciate it, working 12 hr night shifts Saturday and Sunday so that should help as long as I will try to sleep when getting in off nights rather than have a few drinks to "help me sleep"
> 
> if you dont mind me asking, do you suffer with the shakes if you have to go without during the day? Please don't feel you have to answer if you don't want too, just that I do as I only work 12 days a month and after a few days of none stop drinking then not being able to drink for 12 hrs at work I shake like f**k when it gets to 12 hrs or so since my last drink.
> 
> keep going strong mate for not just you your family too, they should be so proud on how you have managed it so far


 No shakes mate. Just a dull odd feeling during the day and the horrors on a night. I found reading worked well fir me


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> How did your night in the lakes go mate? Any better than at home?
> 
> Day 5 today? Best part of a week done already, should be well proud of yourself


 Just woke up to be honest. Just woke once for a piss. Feel great. No horrors or sweats. Think the worst is over. Heading out into the hills soon for a walk with the Mrs and baby.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Just woke up to be honest. Just woke once for a piss. Feel great. No horrors or sweats. Think the worst is over. Heading out into the hills soon for a walk with the Mrs and baby.


 Nice job mate, the gf always used to get me through it by reminding me after the first 3~ days it was all much easier, and she was almost always right other than the weird odd couple of times where it took me a stupid length of time longer than usual to get back on track, but they were few and far between, was almost always back eating properly and doing stuff again around the day 4 mark

That dull odd feeling I remember too throughout the day, not much interest in things, I think it's because of the sudden drop in whatever it is the alcohol gives you that makes everything fun and interesting, now you need to wait for your brain to start producing it again on it's own, no different to coming off gear I suppose lol, but it comes back fine, very positive that you're already wanting to go out and have a wander with the family, nice one mate, I get a kick every morning I read you've done another day


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Nice job mate, the gf always used to get me through it by reminding me after the first 3~ days it was all much easier, and she was almost always right other than the weird odd couple of times where it took me a stupid length of time longer than usual to get back on track, but they were few and far between, was almost always back eating properly and doing stuff again around the day 4 mark
> 
> That dull odd feeling I remember too throughout the day, not much interest in things, I think it's because of the sudden drop in whatever it is the alcohol gives you that makes everything fun and interesting, now you need to wait for your brain to start producing it again on it's own, no different to coming off gear I suppose lol, but it comes back fine, very positive that you're already wanting to go out and have a wander with the family, nice one mate, I get a kick every morning I read you've done another day


 Thanks a lot. I'm starving aswell. Probably because of the 1500+ calories a day I'm loosing out on by not drinking. I'm gunna get back in the gym next week and start the road to wherever. I fancy strongman. I was training for it before when I got clean. Then my mate died suddenly and I ended back on the drink worse than ever.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok so this is a pic of when I first started this journey In may 2016. Still look the same and weigh the same. I lost a stone last time and got quite strong. Feel free to comment as I really don't know what to do. As long as I'm off the drink I'm happy so don't want a drastic cut where I feel down. But I think I'm too fat to bulk and gain some some muscle ?

Any ideas ?

Oh oh and that's a changing room not a scruffy house as someone pointed out last time I posted. I think it was the butlers day off when I took it ??


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Thanks a lot. I'm starving aswell. Probably because of the 1500+ calories a day I'm loosing out on by not drinking. I'm gunna get back in the gym next week and start the road to wherever. I fancy strongman. I was training for it before when I got clean. Then my mate died suddenly and I ended back on the drink worse than ever.


 Sorry to hear about your mate, yea that sort of thing is always going to be a challenge, first thing that enters my head when something stressful happens is drink, but it is very quickly replaced now with 'You'll lose all your gains, and you'll feel like fkin shite again for the rest of your life' and that's the end of that, you've already managed to not drink through something that would usually have tipped you over the edge a few days back you were saying too

Gym is the main thing that keeps me sober, far too much to lose now for the sake of something that never did me any favours anyway, I keep the drinking possibility for a backup if my life ever ends up out of my control and down the pan such as finding out I've got 3 months to live or something equally terrible, not for a choice between me now healthy sober and happy and me pissed for no real reason

Kinda helps me stay sober as well knowing it's there if I want it, but I choose not to, not like it's going anywhere

Strongman sounds like fun too mate, might have to find those 1500 calories again from food for that definitely lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Sorry to hear about your mate, yea that sort of thing is always going to be a challenge, first thing that enters my head when something stressful happens is drink, but it is very quickly replaced now with 'You'll lose all your gains, and you'll feel like fkin shite again for the rest of your life' and that's the end of that, you've already managed to not drink through something that would usually have tipped you over the edge a few days back you were saying too
> 
> Gym is the main thing that keeps me sober, far too much to lose now for the sake of something that never did me any favours anyway, I keep the drinking possibility for a backup if my life ever ends up out of my control and down the pan such as finding out I've got 3 months to live or something equally terrible, not for a choice between me now healthy sober and happy and me pissed for no real reason
> 
> ...


 Wise words mate.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Ok so this is a pic of when I first started this journey In may 2016. Still look the same and weigh the same. I lost a stone last time and got quite strong. Feel free to comment as I really don't know what to do. As long as I'm off the drink I'm happy so don't want a drastic cut where I feel down. But I think I'm too fat to bulk and gain some some muscle ?
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> ...


 Don't know much about strongman, but afaik a lot of them just eat eat eat, Eddie Hall said he constantly had food in his hand from waking to sleeping, and not many of them are ripped, a lot of them have guts, I think s**t loads of calories and heavy training are key to strongman but I'm no expert on it


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Another day done. Had a good 5 mile walk. Went to the pub yesterday which was a test. Had a couple lime and soda and headed home for a nice steak. Watched a film and slept quite well. Couple mad dreams but nothing horrendous. Heading out today for another walk then for a roast. Again will be a test but I guess each day is. Got a busy week with work next week so should be ok. Week after that I'm in the gym. I think I've got this now.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Another day done. Had a good 5 mile walk. Went to the pub yesterday which was a test. Had a couple lime and soda and headed home for a nice steak. Watched a film and slept quite well. Couple mad dreams but nothing horrendous. Heading out today for another walk then for a roast. Again will be a test but I guess each day is. Got a busy week with work next week so should be ok. Week after that I'm in the gym. I think I've got this now.


 Nice job mate, I haven't been back in a pub, I won't purposely put myself in temptations way, I can get a drink of pop from somewhere else lol

Every day is a test but they're basically the same tests each day, so you learn the answers and can pass them without even looking in the end


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Nice job mate, I haven't been back in a pub, I won't purposely put myself in temptations way, I can get a drink of pop from somewhere else lol
> 
> Every day is a test but they're basically the same tests each day, so you learn the answers and can pass them without even looking in the end


 I like pubs mate. I grew up in them. A few of my friends was in who I haven't seen since xmas so wanted a catch up. I don't want to become a recluse and make too many changes. I'm the same person I just don't drink anymore.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> I like pubs mate. I grew up in them. A few of my friends was in who I haven't seen since xmas so wanted a catch up. I don't want to become a recluse and make too many changes. I'm the same person I just don't drink anymore.


 Yea that's fair enough, I just decided to completely cut it 100% to be sure, I've only ever gone into pubs to get pissed so no point in going in for any other reason for me

I think I'd be bored too, sitting around watching everyone getting mashed while I was sipping a coke or something, always been the same for everything for me though, all or nothing, no middle ground at all


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

9 days now. Feel great. Somehow I've lost 5lb, probably all the sweat lol. Still taking it a day at a time. Sleep is a lot better. Hopefully hit the gym next week


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Owl man said:


> 9 days now. Feel great. Somehow I've lost 5lb, probably all the sweat lol. Still taking it a day at a time. Sleep is a lot better. Hopefully hit the gym next week


 Weight dropped off me too, a lot of calories in drink, plus I wasn't just sitting in the house doing nothing any more, was out and about working even more off

Nice waking up feeling well without needing to sup down a few first eh?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Well done mate keep up the good work.

I don't personally know what having an addiction is like with withdrawal ect but I imagine it's not pretty.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Well done mate keep up the good work.
> 
> I don't personally know what having an addiction is like with withdrawal ect but I imagine it's not pretty.


 Piece of cake mate. I hardly moaned at all hahahah


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

How's it going mate? Started training yet?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok so back at it. Gone from 17-7 to 17-0. Feel different this time. Everything in my life is good so I have all my focus in this. Still recovering from a broken leg but getting better by the day. Upper body only workout and eating in a 500 defecit.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Keep at it bud


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Keep at it bud


 I feel like I'm one step forward two back. Was doing well then I broke my leg. So I drank.

I read the book you suggested mate. Not for me I'm afraid. Maybe I'm just not ready for it yet but I found it a bit patronising. I think it was aimed at when your total down with it etc. I'm a happy drunk lol. I am aware I have a drink problem but I'm trying a different approach backed by my doctor. Had bloods done and a lot better. Still not great but liver is good now and BP is coming down. I'm back in the gym and drink on a weekend. Will aim at dropping that too in due course but for now it keeps me happy.

The book also refers a lot to thinking back to happy times when I was not drunk. I found this impossible because I lived with my alcoholic father who let me drink very heavy from 14 years old.came out of school etc. No mother around to tell us to stop. I put all my time in to building a business which I did. Just the drink stayed with me


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Which book was it, the Allen Carr one? Personally I've read 3 or 4 on the same subject. My dad is also an alcoholic so I can see where you are coming from. I started drinking when I was about 14 also, although fortunately, my mum was around. I think the best thing in the book that helped me was the assertion that booze does nothing for you. I applied this to myself when considering a mate of mine who doesn't drink as he's a Muslim. I went with the school of thought that if he can live a happy and fulfilling life without booze then so can I. It was clearly a mental trigger point that helped me.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Which book was it, the Allen Carr one? Personally I've read 3 or 4 on the same subject. My dad is also an alcoholic so I can see where you are coming from. I started drinking when I was about 14 also, although fortunately, my mum was around. I think the best thing in the book that helped me was the assertion that booze does nothing for you. I applied this to myself when considering a mate of mine who doesn't drink as he's a Muslim. I went with the school of thought that if he can live a happy and fulfilling life without booze then so can I. It was clearly a mental trigger point that helped me.


 Totally agree and that was the best bit of the book.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

I think alcohol is a big thing when it's in your life (for some people anyway) but then when it's out of your life it is a very insignificant thing.

I work with a Muslim lad and around Xmas time he asked me what I get out of drinking, I said I enjoy it and he couldn't possibly understand what I get from drinking as he's never had a drop over his lips.

He explained to me that he abstains on earth so that he can indulge in the after life. I said it's too much of a risk for me, to abstain from alcohol and have a s**t life on earth in the hope that there is an afterlife. I remember thinking I couldn't imagine never drinking again.

Anyway, I've just done 8 weeks without a drop and that mindset has completely gone. I barely think about it. I went out Saturday night for the first time with the Missus to a mates leaving party and I drove and stayed on Diet Coke. It wasn't very nice, I wont pretend I had a good night. But it was manageable and I felt mint Sunday whereas my Missus is still hanging today. Lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> I think alcohol is a big thing when it's in your life (for some people anyway) but then when it's out of your life it is a very insignificant thing.
> 
> I work with a Muslim lad and around Xmas time he asked me what I get out of drinking, I said I enjoy it and he couldn't possibly understand what I get from drinking as he's never had a drop over his lips.
> 
> ...


 When I cut it out completely I feel like constant s**t. I think this is why I keep failing. I'm finding that allowing my self a drink at the weekend keeps me strong all week. Although I find it hard when I am having a drink not to binge and I have to limit myself.

Im sure I'm in denial but for now it's working. I'll address the weekend drink at a later date.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> stayed on Diet Coke. It wasn't very nice, I wont pretend I had a good night. But it was manageable and I felt mint Sunday


 ^this for me too. Last summer we went out a few times and I drove. Then Sunday morning I'm in the gym at 8am smashing out a decent legs sesh, walking out feeling like a million dollars. Yes, Saturday night was boring, but if I'd have drunk I'd have not got to the gym until Tuesday so the trade off was more than worth it.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm know deep down I'm in denial but my problem is

I can afford alcohol

i own company's so cannot get sacked

i enjoy it, I don't drink cos I need to.

I honestly do not know what life is like without it. I have done pretty well with it my whole life.

Im fully functioning

however !!!

dotors are telling me to stop. Have numerous drink related problems, nothing that cannot be sorted but need to sort soon.

I really fancy a go at bodybuilding. I have good genetics and was a good boxer in my youth. I'm a natural strong guy. Had a farm etc so manual graft.

Im the most head strong determined person ever and this is only thing that has beaten me. I would to prove to myself it can be done. Fat alcoholic to stage ready bodybuilder

me vs me


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> ^this for me too. Last summer we went out a few times and I drove. Then Sunday morning I'm in the gym at 8am smashing out a decent legs sesh, walking out feeling like a million dollars. Yes, Saturday night was boring, but if I'd have drunk I'd have not got to the gym until Tuesday so the trade off was more than worth it.


 That's it mate, if I had drank on the Saturday then Sunday would be a write off, diet would of gone to s**t all day. Monday would of been me trying to get my head straight and I may have made it to the gym Tuesday. Alcohol is the devil lol.

Plus the added bonus that you're in full control when out in town fully sober and it does feel good when you see everyone else falling over as you get into your car. Lol


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> I'm know deep down I'm in denial but my problem is
> 
> I can afford alcohol
> 
> ...


 That's a good way of looking at it mate. Just keep improving on yourself.


----------

